# LGLS said: "I've never heard of an out of work apprentice."



## sparkall (Feb 11, 2010)

The thread was locked for other reasons but I noticed this gem:


LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I've never heard of an out of work apprentice.


Local 102, right next door to you, has over 70 apprentices out. The wait is about 5 months.

For someone so in tune with everything Union, I'm surprised that you don't know that many IBEW locals have apprentices out of work right now.

How nice is that, looking forward to topping out and sitting the bench for 18 months at a time as a journeyman? Good career in the IBEW?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

sparkall said:


> For someone so in tune with everything Union, I'm surprised that you don't know that many IBEW locals have apprentices out of work right now.


He knows, he just has selective memory.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

LGLS does non-union sidework. That's all you need to know about the man. He talks union but he's a rat at heart, just like the rest of us.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

no, maybe like you...but not like me...i try to limit my hypocrisy, not promote it...


----------



## sparkall (Feb 11, 2010)

Peter D said:


> LGLS does non-union sidework. That's all you need to know about the man. He talks union but he's a rat at heart, just like the rest of us.


I do non-union sidework too, but I only do it to piss off robnj772.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

you know, a guy who goes into the IBEW to end up doing non-union side work is like a guy having a sex change to become a girl, then deciding he/she's a lesbian...

it's just a wasted step...


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

sparkall said:


> I do non-union sidework too, but I only do it to piss off robnj772.


 :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

oldman said:


> you know, a guy who goes into the IBEW to end up doing non-union side work is like a guy having a sex change to become a girl, then deciding he/she's a lesbian...
> 
> it's just a wasted step...



Speaking from the voice of experience? :blink::laughing::blink::laughing:


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

I don't need to jump in a pool to know I would get wet


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why on earth are we discussing, in a dedicated thread no less, a single comment..........._*made by LGLS*_?


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

To celebrate is awesomeness and inspiration


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oldman said:


> To celebrate is awesomeness and inspiration


----------



## sparkall (Feb 11, 2010)

oldman said:


> you know, a guy who goes into the IBEW to end up doing non-union side work is like a guy having a sex change to become a girl, then deciding he/she's a lesbian...
> 
> it's just a wasted step...


That makes no sense whatsoever.

I joined the union because I had an "in" and it was a good way to make money as an electrician, it even came with free training. 

When I want to make a little more money and overtime isn't available at that time I will do sidework. 

No wasted step.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparkall said:


> ..............When I want to make a little more money and overtime isn't available at that time I will do sidework. ...........


But......... isn't that wrong?


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

So...best of both worlds? Goody for you.


----------



## sparkall (Feb 11, 2010)

oldman said:


> So...best of both worlds? Goody for you.


Why not? You still haven't explained the wasted step.



480sparky said:


> But......... isn't that wrong?


Yeah, it's simply horrible. Maybe you guys should make up a Megan's Law type list for all electricians who do sidework to sign so everyone knows where we are and can stay away from us since we are SO evil.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Ignorance and hypocrisy run rampant. It's quite amazing.


----------



## sparkall (Feb 11, 2010)

oldman said:


> Ignorance and hypocrisy run rampant. It's quite amazing.


It's easy to throw insults. Apparently much easier than to explain yourself.

Maybe you just didn't have a point in the first place?


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

You got me. No point.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparkall said:


> Why not? You still haven't explained the wasted step.
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's simply horrible. Maybe you guys should make up a Megan's Law type list for all electricians who do sidework to sign so everyone knows where we are and can stay away from us since we are SO evil.


 
Yep. Truly horrible. Join the union so you can harp about all the merit shops doing work for less-than-scale no-bennies wages.

Then, do side work at less-than-scale no-bennies wages.

Then, go back to the Hall and bitch about merit shops doing work for less-than-scale no-bennies wages.

Then, do more side work at less-than-scale no-bennies wages.

Then, go back to the Hall and bitch about merit shops doing work for less-than-scale no-bennies wages.


----------



## sparkall (Feb 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Yep. Truly horrible. Join the union so you can harp about all the merit shops doing work for less-than-scale no-bennies wages.


 I've never said a bad thing about a non-union shop in my life. What you just did to me (generalized me) is just as bad as if I called you a rat because you are non-union.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Why on earth are we discussing, in a dedicated thread no less, a single comment..........._*made by LGLS*_?


I completely agree.


----------

